# Bladder fistula



## sbk85052 (Aug 28, 2014)

I need help with a surgery report.  My doctor did a excision fistula tract into the bladder and a closure of the fistula track.  I am not having any luck finding anything on these two codes.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KCROSS (Sep 11, 2014)

Take a look at CPT 44661 "closure of enterovesicle fistula with intestine and/or bladder resection".  I don't know where the fistula communicates to, but if it's with an intestine, this covers both procedures that your doctor performed,


----------

